# Why is she not coming home?



## Chloe14 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I'm new here. Will post an introduction now but just want to post my question quickly.

I have a Chinchilla Persian that's just over a year old. She is the most loving, sweetest cat and I am totally besotted with her. 

The problem is that in the last few days she is barely at home anymore. She used to roam a bit at night but would come in the early morning to sleep with me a bit. Once I wake up to dress for work she would always be somewhere in the house and she was always there when I left for work and waiting for me when I came back. Now in the last week she comes in quickly in the morning, has something to eat then she's gone again (I can see jump over the neighbors wall) She's not there when I get home from work, she doesn't come when I call her and when she does eventually show her face, she only comes in once it is dark, has something to eat and she's gone again. She's breaking my heart because I love having her with me. And yes, she has been spade (6 months ago)

Would love to hear what you think.

Thank You,
Melissa


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She has found something away from home that she prefers. (food, entertainment, a person or animal for companionship...no telling what it could be)
At least she is returning to eat...perhaps you can keep her in the house and try to reconnect the bond you had with her?


----------



## miremba (Mar 30, 2008)

*I know how you feel*

My cat that I had in highschool did the same thing once I was in college. He's a very personable cat and we started to notice eventually that he was staying out longer and longer and would only come home to eat and then he'd be off again. As it turned out, he was spending a great deal of time at an elderly woman's house who'd just lost her husband a few months before. Eventually he moved in there and took over. She has a very large dog who George, my cat at the time, bossed around. George definitely ruled her home. 

We think that George sensed her loneliness from her husband's death and although we were hurt and sad that he preferred it over at her house, we came to realize that she needed his companionship more than we did. We think of him as a hero.  

So . . . if your beloved cat is spending time away from your house more and more, it might be because someone else needs him more than you do.


----------



## Chloe14 (Apr 25, 2008)

miremba, that's such a sweet story! 

This weekend was a bit better, she was at home the whole day Sunday but gone again yesterday, she woke me at 4am this morning with a gift... her first mouse! So she still loves me enough to bring me gifts :lol:


----------

